# Samsung 60" F7100 blur?



## JeffB (Oct 19, 2009)

I was at Best Buy last night where they had on display a Samsung 55" F8000 immediately above a Samsung 60" F7100. The F7100 had a noticeable amount of blurring compared to the F8000. I suppose the blurring could be related to Sharpness adjustments or Motion Interpolation settings. My feeling though was that the blurring was more severe than a simple adjustment. Perhaps it could have been the way the source was fed to the TV. The TVs were displaying the same video though. I also wondered if it was related to the TV size. The pixels must be slightly larger on the 60" and I don't know what design ramifications that brings. I guess there are too many unknowns to really say. I bring this up only to wonder if anybody has observed something similar. A 60" F7100 is about $900 less than a 60" F8000. I was thinking the F7100 might provide most of the image quality of the F8000 at a considerable discount. But now, I am not so sure. The video being displayed had one scene that was very striking. It is hard to believe two such TVs could display such a different picture. The scene was a view of a jungle, like something out of Jurasic Park. Here the F7100 might have actually looked better. The jungle vegetation looked lush. The F8000 had this really high sharpness about it making the vegetation look digitized. Other than this scene, the sharpness of the F8000 was always a big improvement.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JeffB said:


> I was at Best Buy last night where they had on display a Samsung 55" F8000 immediately above a Samsung 60" F7100. The F7100 had a noticeable amount of blurring compared to the F8000. I suppose the blurring could be related to Sharpness adjustments or Motion Interpolation settings. My feeling though was that the blurring was more severe than a simple adjustment. Perhaps it could have been the way the source was fed to the TV. The TVs were displaying the same video though. I also wondered if it was related to the TV size. The pixels must be slightly larger on the 60" and I don't know what design ramifications that brings. I guess there are too many unknowns to really say. I bring this up only to wonder if anybody has observed something similar. A 60" F7100 is about $900 less than a 60" F8000. I was thinking the F7100 might provide most of the image quality of the F8000 at a considerable discount. But now, I am not so sure. The video being displayed had one scene that was very striking. It is hard to believe two such TVs could display such a different picture. The scene was a view of a jungle, like something out of Jurasic Park. Here the F7100 might have actually looked better. The jungle vegetation looked lush. The F8000 had this really high sharpness about it making the vegetation look digitized. Other than this scene, the sharpness of the F8000 was always a big improvement.


Jeff,
Welcome to HTS. There really should not be a downside to a 60 inch vis a vis one smaller. One possibility is someone might have gotten into the picture control and made it look worse. Another factor is the florescent lights used at BB are decidedly not a positive for comparing TV's.

I would recommend making sure that the TV's you are considering are similar in their picture settings. It is also a decided positive that BB offers a 30 day return window.
Best,
JJ


----------



## JeffB (Oct 19, 2009)

I was in a different Best Buy last night. They had the same setup with a 55" F8000 above a 60" F7100.
Yet again the F7100 had much more blur than the F8000. Additionally, the F7100 colors were washed out.
It is kind of curious, because the TVs do not have remotes accessible to the general public. It is certainly possible that the staff messed with the settings, or that the staff gave somebody a remote to mess with the settings.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Very true anything is possible at BB. If you are looking at the sets Robert from value electronics is a great source he's a member here I just bought my new display from him everything went smooth as butter, he even convinced me to go plasma. You can ask for the remotes at BB and you can try different settings they may even help assuming they can find the remote I bought an open box there saved a lot of cash because the misplaced everything for the television.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ask for a remote and make the settings the same. Start by turning off all of the processing.


----------

